# CES 2011: Navigon and Audi Provide Free CES 2011 iPhone Navigation App



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

LAS VEGAS, NV - NAVIGON AG, a leading provider of mobile phone on-board navigation, today announced an Audi branded iPhone navigation app for the Consumer Electronics Show 2011 (CES), Audi Las Vegas Navigator. The app is based on NAVIGON's award winning MobileNavigator and helps CES visitors to navigate around Las Vegas. Audi Las Vegas Navigator includes maps for the state of Nevada and is now available in the App Store for a limited time. 

For thousands of visitors traveling to CES this year from around the world, Audi Las Vegas Navigator supports multi-language precise turn-by-turn directions, lane guidance and helps finding hotels, restaurants, Vegas hot spots, airports and more. CES attendees can travel from the air to ground and around the conference without worrying about getting lost. Connected services provide real-time information, like Google Local Search, Weather Live and location sharing with in-app connections to Facebook and Twitter. Even when continuing by foot, a pedestrian mode provides precise walking directions. 

"CES visitors have tight schedules and need to get around the event quickly. AUDI AG and NAVIGON come together to guide them around Las Vegas stress free and in style with a premium navigation app," said Gerhard Mayr, vice-president worldwide mobile phones & new markets. 

Audi Las Vegas Navigator transforms the iPhone into an inclusive navigation device that includes pre-loaded NAVTEQ® maps, providing full function navigation capabilities when a cell signal is not available. The premium quality of NAVTEQ maps is defined by its verified accuracy, richness of content and its breadth of geographic coverage. 

The elegant and feature rich on-board navigation application allows for easy route planning in advance. Audi Las Vegas Navigator offers a familiar, yet streamlined user interface that provides intuitive visual feedback and readily accessible connected features, which takes the efficiency of mobile navigation to new heights. Other features include, Reality View Pro, displaying photo-realistic 3D views of actual road, highway/interstate, signs and exits, and lane guide markers for easy driving decisions. NAVIGON MyRoutes analyzes driving habits, patterns, location, time/day and provides up to three routes clearly displayed in-map with ETA, distance and driving times for each. 

*Pricing and Availability * 
Audi Las Vegas Navigator is free and available now in the App Store for a limited time. 

Audi Las Vegas Navigator is compatible with iPhone 4, 3GS and 3G. The app also runs on first generation iPhone, but third party accessories for GPS reception are required for this device. *iOS4 multitasking is supported by the iPhone 4 and 3GS only. 
For more information on NAVIGON, please visit: www.navigon.com 

*CES 2011* 
Visit NAVIGON at the International CES 2011 in Las Vegas. NAVIGON will be showcasing its latest products at the NAVTEQ booth (South Hall 4, upper level, booth #S36026). 

*About NAVIGON:* 
NAVIGON AG is a world-leading provider of premium navigation technology. NAVIGON delivers software on mobile phone platforms and for the automotive industry as well as branded personal navigation devices. The company has partnerships with leading consumer electronics companies and stands for high quality products, innovation and elegant design. Founded in 1991, NAVIGON is present in Asia, Australia, Europe, North America and South Africa. -- NAVIGON. And the world is yours.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

not going to CES but getting the app as i type. 

:thumbup: to Audi


----------

